# Schubert for cello and piano!



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here are some recordings I love! Do you know of similar albums?


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

This!










Mstislav Rostropovich and Benjamin Britten
Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

And one a bit more from later time:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I was thinking of Schubert only! Hoping to hear other arrangements than the well known Arpeggione sonata (which is one of my favorite pieces). I especially like lieder played on cello/piano but only know the 3 albums I posted.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I was thinking of Schubert only! Hoping to hear other arrangements than the well known Arpeggione sonata (which is one of my favorite pieces). I especially like lieder played on cello/piano but only know the 3 albums I posted.


Senior moment, sorry.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

AFAIK Schubert didn't write any music for cello and piano? 

Schubert's "Arpeggione Sonata" was written for an instrument called the arpeggione that was in fashion for a short period in the 19th century. The arpeggione is like a bass viola da gamba played with a bow, it has six-strings tuned like a guitar. Schubert's "Arpeggione sonata" was written for this instrument, but is nowadays usually played on cello. 

If you want Romantic cello music for cello and piano maybe you should try these composers: Schumann, Chopin, Mendelssohn, Liszt, Grieg, Brahms and Rachmaninov.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It's got to be Schubert!  I'm well aware of the fact that he never wrote for cello, but some lieder sound great without text. I've tried all the composers you mention, even Liszt (he didn't write so much for the combination did he?). I really like a cello singing songs!


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> It's got to be Schubert!  I'm well aware of the fact that he never wrote for cello, but some lieder sound great without text. I've tried all the composers you mention, even Liszt (he didn't write so much for the combination did he?). I really like a cello singing songs!


No, you are right: Liszt didn't write much for cello - I think all of his cello music is included here:


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Here is a cd with some of Schubert's songs arranged for cello and piano (pictures and link below)

You can hear it on Spotify:






















If this one doesn't work for you I give up! :tiphat:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Exactly like that! Thank-you


----------



## sonance (Aug 20, 2018)

There's also a fine recording by Nikolai Demidenko and Leonid Gorokhov. They perform (of course) the Sonata for Arpeggione D.821 and two violin/piano works transcribed for cello by Gorokhov: Sonata D.384 (Sonatina) and Fantasy in C, D.934.










I really am fond of their playing.

As far as I can see the Sonata D.384 has received multiple performances with cello arrangement, whereas the Fantasy D.934 has only one "competitor": Pieter Wispelwey/Paolo Giacometti in Wispelwey's own arrangement. I don't have this CD and can't comment upon the performance.










Amazon's track listing here is incomplete. You might want to see the complete track list on the Onyx label website: 
http://www.onyxclassics.com/cddetail.php?CatalogueNumber=ONYX4046

There exists a transcription of the "Winterreise" by cellist Yi-Tzu Pan, which he recorded with pianist Hendrik Heilmann. The CD is out of print (at least I couldn't find a copy). But you might want to listen to the YouTube playlist:


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

I must say that I like the arpeggione sonata of Schubert better when it is played on a real arpeggione than when played on a cello or other instruments.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

thanks for that.
the more Schubert i get, the better i get too.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

aioriacont said:


> thanks for that.
> the more Schubert i get, the better i get too.


That's absolutely right!


----------

